# Which Nails for Aluminum Fascia and Soffits?



## joshhemming (May 8, 2015)

I plan on installing aluminum soffit panels and fascia over my existing weathered 1 x 8. I'm getting my materials list together and don't have a clue as to what type and length of nails to pre-drill and drive upwards into the lip of the fascia. 

So what do you siding and roofing pros use to hang your soffits and fascia? 

Also, I've heard never face nail aluminum fascia but most of the houses in my West Texas neighborhood which have contractor-installed fascia have 2 or 3 nails at the overlap points. Is this kosher?


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

soffits get nailed with a 1 1/2 or 2'' ring shanked sideing nail or a lot of folks just use a alum. roofing nail.
Fascia and trim use a SS trim nail colored to match your trim mat'l,

Try to avoid face nailing, but if you must don't drive the nail all the way in. Don't want to leave hammer marks. If your doing the eves fascia and you are covering it with a gutter no one will see the face.


----------



## joshhemming (May 8, 2015)

OK, thanks Yoda. I plan on using white fascia and soffits and, as is the custom here, no gutters. 

Would Lowes and/or Home Depot carry the white SS trim nails you mentioned?


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Get come aluminum soffit nails.They are called that for a reason.Never heard of using ring shank siding nails to nail aluminum fascia or soffit.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

http://www.homedepot.com/p/PrimeSou...nk-Siding-Nails-5-lb-Pack-MAXN62434/203353099

Something like this for the sofit, since you are using Alum soffit, the nails should be either SS or ALum.

http://www.mazenails.com/catalog/catalog.php?page=PAGE17&group=SST

this is what I use on alum trim #CST3. You can buy alum trim nails but they make a bigger hole, and bend easier, probably cost less though. Over the years I have found the SS nails to work much better.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

joshhemming said:


> OK, thanks Yoda. I plan on using white fascia and soffits and, as is the custom here, no gutters.
> 
> Would Lowes and/or Home Depot carry the white SS trim nails you mentioned?



yes they both should but mfg might differ


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

If you're going to face-nail the fascia -
pre-drill with a drill bit slightly larger than the shank of the nail.
Sometimes, you have to face nail.
Anymore, we usually use SS nails.

rossfingal


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

rossfingal said:


> If you're going to face-nail the fascia -
> pre-drill with a drill bit slightly larger than the shank of the nail.
> Sometimes, you have to face nail.
> Anymore, we usually use SS nails.
> ...



I use the same technique, it keeps the fascia looking straight, But I always wonder how much water really can get in their


----------

